# Redclaw's Eyes of the Lich Queen (Eberron Adventure)  (Recruiting Closed)



## Redclaw (Nov 18, 2007)

* Wanted: A Party of Experienced Adventurers *

An unknown benefactor is about to contact a group of famous adventurers whose reputation speaks to their ability to succeed where others have failed.  Your goal is to be that party of adventurers.  Create an effectively balanced and somewhat flashy party (remember, he needs to have heard of you,) and you will have a chance at glory beyond your imaginging.

The idea is that the party has been together for several years, and has accomplished a number of high-profile feats, so we’ll throw a bit of that into character creation.  For now, you don't need to stat up the full character sheet; I'm more interested in creative, party-centered backstory.

When you propose a character concept, I would like it accompanied by a party concept.  The Players Handbook II suggests several backgrounds: Charter, Childhood Friendship, Chosen, Circumstance or Organization.  Please pick one and elaborate.  If, after suggestions have started to come in, you like the direction another suggestion has gone in, feel free to sign on and add your own ideas (significant accomplishments, allies or enemies the party has made, etc.)

I will pick a party concept on Sunday, November 25.  At that point anyone who wants to tweak a character to fit the party can do so, but only those who have been involved in the discussion of the party.

*Character creation guidelines: *
Level 5
Eberron setting
28 Point Buy
Races available: Core, Eberron core, Spellscale, Kobold, orc, goblin
Classes available: Core, Artificer, PHB II, Crusader, Favored Soul, Scout, Swashbuckler, Warmage
Starting Gold: 6,000  gp (yes, this is below average…but I’ll make it up to you)

Selected Background
The party started as a group of childhood friends (and siblings) sent to fight goblins, picking up some strays along the way.  They have since purchased an official adventuring charter and formed a guild that is all name and no power...yet.

Party Members
OnlytheStrong--Shifter Scout
WakkaWakka--Human Favored Soul (Silver Flame)
EvolutionKB--Human Duskblade
Creamsteak--Kalashtar Crusader
TwistedMindInc--Shifter Warmage
Zurai--Human Bard/Crusader


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd like to throw a Shifter Ranger out there. A tracking/recon expert. I don't really see him as having a animal companion, but that may change with the party concept. 

As for the party concept part how about this:  

The party started as a couple of childhood friends (or more than just a couple) adventuring around and gathering treasures and fame. I could see my ranger coming into their party when they traveled through the woods he lives in, and they fell into danger. He assisted them in dispatching their enemies and agreed to guide them to the city they were wanting to find. Along the way, he became friends with them and decided to stay with them. 


This is a VERY basic concept. I would actually like to see what others put before I go into alot of detail, simply because it is easier for me to think of stories when I have a basic party to help shape them.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 18, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> This is a VERY basic concept. I would actually like to see what others put before I go into alot of detail, simply because it is easier for me to think of stories when I have a basic party to help shape them.



It's a good concept, and any that come in will be adapted to fit the party.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2007)

I would like to propose a warforged fighter. And I liked Only's idea of party. My character could have been found by the party, deactivated, abandoned. Like a war relict, covered with dirt and plants in the middle of the jungle. 
If the party reactivates him, he will pledge loyalty to them, didn't really realizing he was thought as a friend and not as the killing machine he is.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

If everyone just kind of throws there two cents in, we should have a full backstory soon lol. We just need to figure out our "past adventures"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2007)

Well... we could easily have searched some ruined temples in the jungle where the party found my character. Or been hired to protect them from tomb robbers =) Ethier way works


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 18, 2007)

While I'm glad you two are already playing off each other, I'd still love to hear some other ideas for the party background.  Besides, you still don't have any of the childhood friends to form the supposed backbone of the group.   

By the way, are either of you thinking of using the racial substitution levels from RoE?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't know what are those things so... nope. I will create a warforged fighter. Just that =)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

I don't know much about the racial subsitution levels. I will have to read them over. I haven't even started thinking about how to build a character yet  I'm still mulling over the group concept.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 18, 2007)

I'd like to join in, with a human crusader - finally I can play something from the Tome of Battle   

I'm proposing as a member of the initial party - unless someone has better ideas (for, knowing myself, this could get ridicoulus fast), or it's against the grain of the world we are going to play in, I'd say it all started with a border raid expedition  gone devastatingly wrong: they were to counter-attack a raiding force of common enemies... let's say goblins, for now, but got lost. Horribly lost. "Temperate forest gives way to jungle" lost. That's what happens when the village council sends the greener braves on a mission...

After a lot of wandering in the woods, and some interesting incounters (including one with a worthy woodsman - finally someone that can read a map!) at last they manage to get near their starting village.
But, in the last major town before coming back home, they find the villagers, running away from the goblin plague. They had been overwhelmed by what should have amounted to just a small raiding force... and now that force was continuing its assault.

It will be in the defense of that town, that the name of... hey, do we have a name as a group? or would you rather not have one? however, it was there that the bards started singing of their courage, verging on foolhardines - or, for some, the other way around...

What do you think about it?
It doesn't even work as an introduction for every party member - but it could do as an introduction for the party as a whole.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 19, 2007)

It's a good hapless beginnings sort of start.  Where in Khorvaire do you see the village being?


----------



## stonegod (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey, Redclaw. To ease confusion, you might want to call this thread 'Redclaw's Eyes of the Lich Queen" as there is at least one or two other EotLQ adventures ongoing. 

Just edit the first post.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 19, 2007)

I would also like to throw my hat in, with a human duskblade.  I'm going to play off wakkawakka here.  They would be siblings and with a natural rivalry, the crusader preaching about the divine, while the duskblade sings the glories of arcane magic.  Both are capable warriors and they drive each other to great glory(perhaps with House Deneith) where they are hired out to Q'barra to investigate a encroachement by goblins.  While there, they meet up with a shifter ranger who has been tracking the goblins.  They join forces and together find out that the goblins were only pawns in a larger plot.  While ravaging a ruined temple of Q'barra dedicated to The Mockery, they find a contingent of (insert enemies here), with a captive warforged whom they were trying to brainwash using psionic abilities.  Clues left behind lead the group of adventurers on to greater things.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 20, 2007)

Great ideas, guys.  Keep them coming!  I like the collaboration, but would love another backstory or two to see what best fits the adventure.
I'll give it a few more days (mostly ignoring Wednesday through Friday due to the holiday here in the States) and pick a concept  on Sunday, then players/characters next week.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 20, 2007)

Um............ Here is the only other idea I can think of.

    We were members of a military unit during a recent war. The war ended and thus the unit was not needed anymore and disbanded


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 20, 2007)

I kind of like Evolution's spin, bringing forth the "parallel evolution" theory as its best, with the two siblings, but the disbanded unit idea looks more organic to me - less "Town Musicians of Bremen" like, with people flocking in...
But, afterall, it's a _fantasy_ roleplay... and the Town Musicians set a precedent 
Could go either way, but if we go with the ex-armymen theme, how about we keep the (friendly) sibling rivalry theme in, Evolution? It could spice things up


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 20, 2007)

*WARM UP*
Among all kalashtar, few try to do battle with the physical manifestations of evil on Eberron. Still fewer embrace warfare with open arms, undoubtedly because alerting the dreaming dark would bring hostile intentions. Some would even consider such an act a violation certain unwritten rules, that the war between the inspired and the kalashtar is a war between a people, and should not involve the fates of outsiders.

Those that fight in the shadows of Eberron are known as the shadow watchers. They practice the _sheshan talarash dasyannah_.

Those that fight an active war against the dreaming darkness become atavists the followers of the teachings of Soserath.

And then there's the one idiot trying to make his personal war everyone's business, albeit in the most backwards, underhanded, and enigmatic way. That's Drekhad Drevin. 

*INTRODUCTION*
Drekhad Drevin, or just Drevin to most, took up arms during the last war. He fought on the side of one Prometheus Drevin, some poor bastard who had far too much patriotism for his own good. Prometheus and Drekhad were nothing alike, at first, but the two somehow ended up transforming each other one way or another. Prometheus started to take up meditation, if only to take his mind off the fighting. Drekhad took Prometheus patriotism and made it his own. Something like, _"Pride of the Kalashtar, Pride of the Shadow Watcher, Pride of the Atavist, Pride."_ 

Then, before you know it, the war suddenly stops. Prometheus either died or ended up recruited into one of the Brellish secret services, all accounts of this going off the record. More than likely he's either a corpse somewhere out in the Mourneland, or he's working for the Dark Lanterns. Let's hope it's the latter, given the choice of two evils.

Drekhad broke nine-hundred and one Kalashtar oaths and unwritten rules, by best account. He put on some baggy clothes, a big hooded cloak, and went around Sharn gathering vagrants and hoodlums talking about how he was going to make their lives better by taking them out of the slums and going off to save the world. He mentioned the dreaming dark in public, talked about the secret war being fought in the shadows, and openly professed many of his people's secrets. Everyone just assumed he was crazy.

He had a charter drafted by the greediest dwarf he could find. The charter was for his new guild, "Drak'rothog Gorrum." Which is, oddly enough, goblin for "my father is drinking your grog", but that's beside the point. Apparently the dwarf pulled one over on Drekhad in the naming place, and at the end of the day it didn't seem to bug the crazy one.

*THE GUILD*
So Drekhad tried, desperately, to get every person that didn't have a broken arm or gimp leg to join his guild. No dues, yet. No fees, yet. Pretty much nothing at all, yet. Some signed up and then forgot about it. Others joined and kept it to themselves for the time being. He walked around Sharn, every tower of every district, crying at the top of his lungs to all that could hear, _"Would you like to join my guild?"_ He always promised that somewhere down the line he was going to fight against some great darkness, or inky blob, or something.

Four years later, he rounded off his recruitment with a few people that actually hung around. Some of them seemed convinced that since every person in town seemed to be a part of this "guild" they better join. Others seemed to just assume that somehow hanging around this crazy guy was going to get them work of some kind. Unlucky for them, they were right.

Drekhad's gang was sent to clean out rats nests under Sharn bakeries, kill bug swarms living in the refuse pits, and track down missing pet stirges. This was only a start, though. Before they knew it, they were being hired to run errands across Brelend, then across Khorvaire. At times it seemed like every person they met wanted to make them run laps through some forsaken dungeon out in the middle of nowhere. Eventually they landed in Q'barra working for some "silver-ringed" dwarf who was Stone of the "Higgins and Stone trading company." After a few rounds of Stone's ‘special’ missions (killing entire clans of lizardfolk who were guarding deposits of dragonshards that Higgins and Stone wanted to take to market -tax free), they earned some notoriety reaching as far back as the towers in Sharn.

Nowadays it's become fashionable for the old "guild members" that were recruited years ago to talk about membership. Apparently having signed a piece of paper being flashed around by some crazy freak in dark robes is starting to mean something to the locals. Some of the goblin traders have even overlooked the name.

*THE MAN*
However, his team has made the guild into their adventuring group. They consider the ranting and raving of their "leader" who is obsessed with "attacking the darkness" to be a bit out of touch. While they thumb through gold and magic treasure looking for the next big score, he keeps going on and on about how every quest is another "blow against the great evil!" Sometimes they have to keep him away from things when business is being discussed. It's not for children's ears after all.

Drekhad might be a little strange by even his own people's standards (hell, ESPECIALLY by their standards), but at the end of the day he seems to know what he's doing on the field... a bit too well. He has some respectable knowledge of tactics, and he's cleverer than one would assume. Perhaps he only seems clever because people presume? Who knows? Either way... slowly more and more figures seem to be taking interest in the group for one reason or another.

*MECHANICS*
Based on the classes on the list I'd have to go with Bard or Crusader. Probably not a total front-line grunt, I want to build someone around versatility. I'd have to ask the obvious question, "any psionics allowed?", but trust me when I say that I don't need it to build the character. The idea I'm running with here came before the class selection. Then there's the question of playing the warblade (though crusader seems more fun in PbP).


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 20, 2007)

That is a hilarious storyline, CS.  I haven't had that much fun with exposition in a long time.    
I'm going to say no on the psionics, just because I don't own the books myself.  The warblad is a possibility if you're really drawn to it, but I chose the crusader for flavor and pbp fun.  I also feel that the divine inspiration flavor explains the crazy Bo9S moves more effectively than mere meditation.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2007)

I did some research, considering crusader primarily. A couple things work well, like having a high charisma and low wisdom balancing out with the class features. I think the character concept can be built into the class pretty easily.

A couple questions. There's a feat in Bo9S on page 32 called Psychic Renewal. I'd like to take that so I can spend my Kalashtar power points at times. If you need the info on psionic focus it's detailed below. Inform me if that wouldn't be acceptable.

[sblock=Psionic Focus]_Gain Psionic Focus:_ Merely holding a reservoir of psionic power points in mind gives psionic characters a special energy. Psionic characters can put that energy to work without actually paying a power point cost-they can become psionically focused as a special use of the Concentration skill.
If you have 1 or more power points available, you can meditate to attempt to become psionically focused. The DC to become psionically focused is 20. Meditating is a full-round action that provokes attacks of opportunity. When you are psionically focused, you can expend your focus on any single Concentration check you make thereafter. When you expend your focus in this manner, your Concentration check is treated as if you rolled a 15. It’s like taking 10, except that the number you add to your Concentration modifier is 15. You can also expend your focus to gain the benefit of a psionic feat - many psionic feats are activated in this way.
Once you are psionically focused, you remain focused until you expend your focus, become unconscious, or go to sleep (or enter a meditative trance, in the case of elans), or until your power point reserve drops to 0.[/sblock]

The combo would basically be usable 1/encounter to refresh an expended manuever.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

WakkaWakka said:
			
		

> I kind of like Evolution's spin, bringing forth the "parallel evolution" theory as its best, with the two siblings, but the disbanded unit idea looks more organic to me - less "Town Musicians of Bremen" like, with people flocking in...
> But, afterall, it's a _fantasy_ roleplay... and the Town Musicians set a precedent
> Could go either way, but if we go with the ex-armymen theme, how about we keep the (friendly) sibling rivalry theme in, Evolution? It could spice things up






I think that pretty much a mixture of concepts is a theme that will probably be used. 

The only problem I see with Creamsteak's idea (and it is funny  ) is that it makes him famous and well known, not the group. 

I would assume that the "errands" that you mentioned would be rather unlawful (which I'm fine with), but was curious as to if it would be viewed as good or evil? They are lizardfold, but we would be basically killing them for money. I just wanted to know how the city would feel about that. I love your character concept lol. He sounds funny as hell. (don't take my post as me not liking your concept, I was torn over whether or not to write anything. I figured that I should ask at least. Thanks Creamsteak!)


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> The only problem I see with Creamsteak's idea (and it is funny  ) is that it makes him famous and well known, not the group.




The perspective I wanted to go for with the above was that the "leader" is a face man... if only because he yells the loudest. It's really the rest of the group that makes sure the job gets done. They would have done equally infamous things without Drakhed, he just happens to have made himself into a mascot... and not one most of them are particularly proud of. 



> I would assume that the "errands" that you mentioned would be rather unlawful (which I'm fine with), but was curious as to if it would be viewed as good or evil?



 My plan was lawful or chaotic good for the character in my head, but he works alongside some much darker individuals that are more focused on getting the job done and making the next big score. As said above, I'm going for the mixed bag angle.



> They are lizardfold, but we would be basically killing them for money. I just wanted to know how the city would feel about that.




The locals in Adderport or Newthrone might appreciate it. Maybe the quest to slay the lizardfolk was more complicated than initially thought. The riedrans (who are by proxy servants of the dreaming dark) have a strong hold in Q'barra. It could be that even though we were attacking the lizardfolk, we were really dealing a blow against the riedrans that were trading for their dragonshards. That way you get the best of both worlds: the greedy self-interested mercenaries get their money and such, while the 'good guys' got to put down a few inspired shocktroopers and screw with the riedrans merchant plans.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for answering my questions so fast. I appreciate the clarifications.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 21, 2007)

That's a damn funny story - a rare sight nowadays .
You know, it's not like we can do anything but join arms with that guild.
They are the only who have understood the one-upsmanship logic of goblins and lizards (so much that some goblin tried to muck them up - just look at the sign!), that caused the attacks on the locals. All that to cater to riedran favor.
Our quest will never end, until we can stop the masterminds...

By the way, OtS, that doesn't make only CS famous and well known - it _also_ makes him famous and well known.
We are the ones that saved the day (...) against the goblins, he's campaigning to stop the lizardmen - and now, as we find that there is a greater threat before us both...
All right, he's doing his own PR campaign... but heroes can rely on bards for that!


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 21, 2007)

The story is a bit centered on the individual, and that's something that I would want to consider very carefully.  While the humor is great, my concern would be that playing Drekhad true to character could easily have a negative impact on the other players' enjoyment.  I'm currently playing in CS's Red Hand of Doom game, and I trust that he would mitigate that effect, but Drekhad doesn't read as much of a team player as written, so I understand OtS's concern.
On the other hand, there's plenty of room in CS's story for other characters to tell their side of the team's accomplishments.  My guess is that it would be a bit different from their "leader's".

Psychic Renewal is fine.  In fact, it seems perfectly in keeping with a Kalashtar crusader.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 21, 2007)

Looking it over, Crusaders really seem to build themselves. Very limited choices, and a lot of abilities overlap in purpose.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 21, 2007)

You noticed too?
Few feats, few manouvers from fewer schools... some things may change, but a crusader really has his job cut for him - he defends the party, probably the only one to have the tools to do it well.
The feats can specialize him more (think about Standstill or Mage Slayer, or Extra Smite and the various possible tactical feats at level 6) but still it will take only a moment, after we finish brainstorming for the background (and the dm makes his choice) and find out from which books we can pick, to choose them, (Stone Power and Extra Granted Manouver look too tasty not to take, for me at least... that leaves only 1 feat to choose - for a human)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 21, 2007)

My character roll would be of a guardian statue, saying little things in the turning moments.


----------



## Nazhkandrias (Nov 21, 2007)

OK, this looks like it should be fun! Hmm, I know that I'm already playing another Bard in Hollow's Last Hope, but, for whatever reason, I love the class. Now, one thing I'd like to know - will this be a fairly social campaign, or just a bunch of adventuring in dank dungeons? If the former is true, then I'll be thinking of going into the Dragonmark Heir PrC at level 6, and putting a good bit of focus on social interaction, especially with the Houses. If not, I can just go straight kick-in-the-door-style Bard party buffer. So, I introduce... Kayla, Half-Elven Bard of House Lyrandar!

Name: Kayla
Gender: Female
Race: Half-Elf
Class: Bard 5
House: House Lyrandar (Dragonmarked with Mark of Storm). Kayla isn’t particularly well known outside of the house, and she has achieved much of her in-house status through her talents in negotiation, though her personal charm and musical abilities have swayed earned a few favors, as well.
Skill Selection: Primarily Charisma-based / social interaction skills, with a few Dexterity-based thrown in for personal benefit.
Feat Selection: Primarily social feats, such as Favored In House, along with Dragonmark feats, such as Least Dragonmark. I might take Haunting Melody later.
Advancement: Probably into Dragonmark Heir, but if this won't work, I'll just go straight Bard.

Variant Rules
Racial Substitution: I was hoping to use the Half-Elf Bard racial substitution from Races of Destiny. Basically, I sub out Countersong for Soothing Voice, which uses a Diplomacy check as a save DC for _Calm Emotions_ against one target. At 6th level, _Suggestion_ is replaced with _Command_.
Variant Class Feature: Replace Bardic Knowledge with Bardic Knack (PH2), to symbolize her quick thinking and adaptability in trying situations. In short, I am treated as having at least half my Bard level in ranks for all skills (but Trained Only still need at least one rank), but not when qualifying for anything.

Synopsis of Party Role: She will more or less be specialized in social interaction and versatility in almost any situation, and will be extremely skill-heavy. And, naturally, Bardic Music buffs, as well, with a little archery thrown in on the side.

Now, as for an idea of party origin... I gotta say, I like Creamsteak's one. I'm thinking that maybe my character somehow got (forcibly) locked into helping out the party/guild through some sort of deal that House Lyrandar made? This would fit fairly well with the Guild idea, since an organization would make more sense than some random group of people. As such, I wouldn't REALLY want to be there, allowing much room for exasperation and smarmy remarks.

Thinking about an alternate party origin idea… Hmm, seems like most of the good ones have been taken. Personally, I could work fairly well within the confines of any one of them.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 21, 2007)

A bard would certainly fit either storyline, and could be a huge asset in the party.  I'm fine with the racial substitution levels and the bardic knack.  Don't forget that you can't take 10 when using BK, however.  I'll need the details on the substitution levels, as I don't own RoD.

As for the social opportunitites in the story, there are certainly a good number of chances for interaction, but most of the activity is removed from the influence of the Houses, so Dragonmarked Heir might lose a bit of its appeal.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 22, 2007)

Is there any kind of trick involving racial sub levels that I should know? If I make a ranger I think will use some of them. I was just curious as to if they were as straightforwards as it seems.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 22, 2007)

They're that straightforward.  When you take a level that has a racial substitution level available, you choose whether you want the standard abilities or the substitution abilities.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks. I read it and was like, no way is it that simple. Way to over-complicate things huh?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 22, 2007)

The racial substition levels can be found on crystalkeep.com for those interested.  My duskblade's first feats will definately be combat expertise, improved disarm, and somatic weaponry if allowed.  I'll comment more tomorrow(hopefully before football starts)on storyline ideas.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 22, 2007)

I may go shifter scout. So no racial sub for me lol. I will still take track as a feat though. I'm torn between Longstrider and Wildhunt.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, after reading up on all the posts, this game sounds like what I would like.  As for the character concept, I would like to play a human dragon shaman, for support.  He would more than likely be a Copper Totem Dragon Shaman, with CN tendencies.  

Character concept, with either of the stories listed above, he would easily have the urge to go towards the easiest path to gain 'power'.  That power is simply the knowledge, experience, and fortitude to survive in this land.  With the others and their luck to survive, he would gladly have signed up to stick around with them.  Perhaps it was the usual bulying from the town brats that caused us all to form a small group if only to take advantage fo the saying, 'safety in numbers'.  Either way, the relationship goes back to childhoon years.

As for his concept, it would be one that would aid the others, going for protection and healing as his traits to build towards.  Endurance and Diehard to make sure everyone has advantage of either Vigor aura or the Energy Shield Aura.  He will have decent str and dex, so that he can double up as front line when needed.  Bluff and UMD might be his forte's, and he would favor copper hues weapons, simply for favor.

Since this also is open to other books for feats and such, changing from human to gnome might be benificial.  As long as there is not a kobold around to shank... uh, I mean keep an eye on...


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 22, 2007)

I was thinking on perhaps tossin' out the idea of a shifter warmage. And as for her back-story, was thinkin' she'd be an ex-girlfriend of one of the guys. Heh. Always fun to have an ex-lover in your group. Maybe OnlytheStrong, if we both get accepted as he was thinking of playing a shifter scout.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 22, 2007)

lol. Feel free to use me however you want Twisted. Be something slow, so if you mouth off I can shoot you and run lol


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 22, 2007)

All of these new concepts are fine.  I'm looking forward to seeing how the party interacts.
Fangor and Twisted, don't forget to add some thoughts on the background of the party as a whole.  We've got some good ideas going, but there's always room for more, even if it's just for your DM's entertainment.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 22, 2007)

I will think up of something hopefully today or tomorrow.  I put a fee notes above, but can definately elaborate on them.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 22, 2007)

I have always liked Creamsteaks gaming and find his story a good one to go along with.  In that regard, being a dragon shaman, and not one that had a clear idea of where he could actually gain power, when he happened to run across the crazy guy with the idealism to fight against the greater darkness, or something to that effect, considering that was the night he decided to take a random halfling up on an offer to taste his 'home brew' ale, which looking back at waking with shaved eyebrows the next day, he regrets, the idea to join a _free_ guild that offered only the possibilty of free power, he said 'why not?'.  

After weeks of waiting, biding his time, the crazy man's rambling came to fruition, and the first job was a success.  By then, he was glad his eyebrows had grown back, and if he ever runs into that halfling again, there would be hell to pay.  When he found that the rambling lunatic had some cajones, and a few others could keep up to par and not simpy die off as fodder, he thought it best to stick with what works.  Since then, he's become accustomed to the various job offers, the questionable dealings, and doesn't mind a little scrap every now and then.

He prefers to stick near the front of the group, allowing the group to take advantage os his own innate powers from his devotion to dragons, particularly the Copper Dragon.  He is also good with a morningstar, and is not afraid to use it at all.  Unfortunately, he's a bit shallow, and simply disregards others feelings at times.  Usually it's not intention, just a reaction.  But, he's learned that it's not being mean, it's simply that he's got goals, and this was a means to an end.  The others know he's worth the headaches, as he's provided them with a continued assurance of stability in fights, and is learning more and more to heal.

Is that better?  Or do you want more background?  Do you want precise engagements and foes dealt with?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 23, 2007)

That's definitely in the right direction.  Any thoughts about specific jobs or challenges the group has overcome?  I love the individual background, but what I'm working on is picking a group backstory, and then letting you all adjust your individuals to fit it.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 23, 2007)

Then why not a mixture of the background options already sent in?  There would easily be the childhood friends, growing up together, and staying with 'safety in numbers'.  Then, with various adventures, they could have joined up with a few other of the members early on in their careers, learning that there were things and skills that others could fill roles in.  With their newfound knowledge that perhaps becoming a bona fide group, perhaps being in a guild would be a good option.  Enter the crazy madman and the free guild.  After all, we were all starting out, and free was a good option for low funds.  Eventually, the guild had to act, or else be scattered to the winds.  That's when the cream settled, and the members that had skills and knowledge to offer everyone else showed up.

Since then, it's been about refining their tactics, learning each other's strengths and weaknesses, and being coherent.

Possible run ins could include the nefarious scalper that managed to steal a dragon egg.  Unfortunately, the dragon egg had a parent that was none too happy about it.  Seeking the chance to do something that would immediately grant them favor, recognition and fame, and after many drinks to inhibit their mental capacity for reason, it was decided to steal the stolen egg, and return it to the dragon.  It was a copper dragon, and that is when my character found his devotion to such power that the copper one held.

Also, since they are a guild, perhaps there is a rival guild, and the continuous run ins with the rivals always comes into play.  The rivals have the advantage that their parents are all nobles from various families, and snub the whole of the lower class and middle class people, which accounts for most everyone.  Unfortunately, they are also well capable of handling their own, and are almost always on level fields with our grouping.  Which sucks...


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 24, 2007)

We're going to speed this up a little bit so that we can get started on the game.  I think the consensus is to combine aspects of several different backstories to create a unified whole, so here goes.  

Several members of the party grew up together in a small village in eastern Breland.  During the final stages of the Last War they were called on to defend the village from a small raiding force of goblins from Darguun.  The young would-be-adventurers followed the goblins back to their base of operations and successfully chased them away from the village.  The journey home was longer and more arduous than expected (not quite on the level of _The Oddesey_, but you get the idea,) and the added a number of members to the group on the way, presumably losing others in various battles as well.
As the war ended, and the threat of attack by goblins eased, the young adventurers decided to find more adventure elsewhere, and they obtained a charter and formed a guild, making their partnership official.

I don't think anyone needs to adjust their character concept to fit that story, but I'll give you until Sunday to do so just in case.  I'm also hoping to see someone adjust to fill the divine caster role, as I would hate to send you into this adventure without healing.  Either way, the party will be chosen Sunday evening, and the adventure will commence!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 24, 2007)

lol that is a great job of combining the stories! Sounds good to me.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 24, 2007)

Well, that sounds good to me too.  The need for a competent healer is diminished with a crusader and dragon shaman, they have good healing abilities and are good fighters as well(I'd definately recommend Stone Power, free hp is hard to pass up).  The ability to turn undead would be a loss though.

WakkaWakkkaWakka, if you still wanted to do the brother thing, why don't we go for twins?  I'm not sure what you were thinking as far as deity and alignment-wise, but I think The Silver Flame would be a good choice because killing off evil in all its form is high on their list of things to do.

Redclaw, what are you looking for at this point?  Full character sheets?  If so, what books are open for feats/spells/sub levels?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 24, 2007)

Also, how many of the posters on this thread are actually going to get spots in this game?  

As for healing, I was more inclined to fill most of this guy's skill points on UMD, along with the purchase of a wand of cure * wounds, until 6th level, when I can actually start healing people without the use of a wand.  That is, of course, assuming that I have a spot in this campaign.

Would you now like a full character sheet to compliment our thoughts so that you can pick and choose as to who you will be giving slots to?


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 24, 2007)

For the healing, in the prospects there are a dragon shaman, a bard and 2 crusaders - hp curing is covered well enough.
It's the other kinds of healing (who can cast/activate a scroll of restoration among us?) that may be problematic.

That said, it wouldn't change too much my character, shifting from crusader to favored soul.
Evolution, your twin is getting a vocation! Now I really need to read up something more on religion in Eberron - I thought of going with "lip service to the religion he was raised to, chivalric valors in his heart" for the crusader. Something more involved is needed, now.
The Silver Flame sounds good - hadn't SF templars a kind of paladinish "go-get-'em" attitude, with fire added in to be sure?
We also get a different outlook on the gore of melee - a meditant bowslinger, this one is (favored weapon longbow...).
I'm picturing him as the "we cleanse evil - not bathe ourselves in its blood" twin.
How about it?


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 24, 2007)

A favored soul of the Silver Flame would be a great addition, if you're willing to make that switch.  The wand and combination of crusaders and dragon shaman is a viable option, but it certainly increases the risk of a messy death.    
As for character sheets, I don't really need to see that much detail yet.  I'll decide tomorrow on a list of characters/players and you can work them up then.  My hope would be that we are ready to go sometime toward the middle of the week (after you post them and I check them, and any tweaking that needs to be done.)
If you want to start thinking about the character sheets, however, here are some guidelines:
*Books fully available*--Core, Eberron CS, PHB II 
*Books usable, with DM approval on specific choices*--Races of Eberron, Magic of Eberron, Five Nations, Bo9S, Magic Item Compendium, Complete series


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 24, 2007)

To play up the differing sources of our characters power, I was going to go with something also different personality wise from yours.  Skilled in melee combat, but also quick to brag about his knowledge of the things he fights.  The very "bathe in their blood" type that your character is not.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 24, 2007)

That's going to be fun... all right, favored soul is it!
I can just see it "Look, it's not the murdering that gets me... it's that when an unarmed orc shouts 'surrender', and kneels down on the ground he isn't telling you to surrender, and he's not preparing for the jump..."
all right, that's pretty exaggerated... or isn't it?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 24, 2007)

Twisted, did you still want to "sort of" combine backgrounds? What do you want our relationship to be? Still the ex-lover thing? I'll leave that up to you. I assume we would be one of the ones that the group picked up. I was thinking about my scout and pretty much decided to play him as a combination of things. He will be stealthy but a damage dealer (as long as he can move 10ft before he shoots). He will also be able to find traps (though not disable them) and track. I have to find a way around the disabling traps thing. I'd hate to say "hey there's a trap there. Someone go trip it."


Right now his name is Bregan Swiftstride. Although I'm not too fond of the last name. I haven't decided on his alignment yet. I will work with ya on details of the character before I really get into him.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 24, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> He will also be able to find traps (though not disable them) and track. I have to find a way around the disabling traps thing. I'd hate to say "hey there's a trap there. Someone go trip it."
> 
> 
> Right now his name is Bregan Swiftstride. Although I'm not too fond of the last name. I haven't decided on his alignment yet. I will work with ya on details of the character before I really get into him.



Actually, Disable Device has been errated in to the Scout's class skills.  


			
				Complete Adventurer Errata said:
			
		

> Page 11: Scout’s Class Skills
> Add Disable Device to the scout’s list of class skills.
> (This addition fits with the flavor of the class.)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 24, 2007)

HAHA! Thanks!


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

Board seems to be crawling for me.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

Here's one version of a stat-block. Nothing too complicated here. I'm also in the process of making a couple different considerations.

[sblock=]*DREKHAD DREVIN*
Male Kalashtar Crusader 5
LG medium humanoid
*Senses:* Listen -1, Spot -1
*Init:* +0 (+0 Dex)
*Aura:* stances
*Languages:* Common, Draconic, Quor, Riedran
--------------------------------------------------
*AC:* 23, *touch* 11, *flat-footed* 23; (+9 armor, +3 shield, +1 deflection)
*Hit Points:* 15 to 60 *HD:* 5d10+10
*Delayed Damage Pool:* 10 (steely resolve)
*Action Points:* 7
*Power Points:* 5
*Immune:* _dream_ and _nightmare_ spells
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3; +2 against mind-affecting spells and abilities; zealous surge (1/day)
--------------------------------------------------
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares), can’t run; 30 ft. (6 squares) when unarmored 
*Melee:* battleaxe +7 slashing (1d8+2/x3) or short sword +7 piercing (1d6+2/19-20) or warhammer +7 bludgeoning (1d8+2/x3)
*Ranged:* longbow +5 piercing (1d8/x3)
*Space:* 5 ft.	*Reach:* 5 ft.
*Base Atk:* +5	*Grapple:* +7
*Atk Options:* furious counterstrike, maneuvers
*Combat Feats:* Psychic Renewal, Stone Power
--------------------------------------------------
*Crusader Maneuvers Known (IL 5)*
	3rd – _white raven tactics_ (WR3)
	2nd – _battle leader's charge_ (WR2), _mountain hammer_ (SD2)
	1st – _crusader’s strike_ (DS1), _leading the attack_ (WR1), _stone bones_ (SD1),  _vanguard strike_ (DS1)
	Stances – _iron guard’s glare_ (DS1), _leading the charge_ (WR1)

*Crusader Maneuvers Prepared (IL 5)*
	white raven tactics, battle leader's charge, mountain hammer, crusader's strike, stone bones

*Psi-Like Abilities (ML 2)*
	1/day – _Mindlink_
--------------------------------------------------	
*Str* 14, *Dex* 10, *Con* 14, *Int* 14, *Wis* 8, *Cha* 16
*Feats:* Psychic Renewal, Stone Power
*Skills:* Balance -1 [5 ranks], Bluff +5 [-], Concentration +10 [8 ranks], Diplomacy +13 [8 ranks], Disguise +5* [-], Intimidate +13 [8 ranks], Martial Lore +5 [3 ranks]; *includes a +2 racial bonus on disguise checks to impersonate a human.
*Possessions:* 20 arrows (1 gp/3 lb.), backpack (2 gp/2 lb), battleaxe (10 gp/6 lb), bedroll (0.1 gp/5 lb.), belt pouch (1 gp/0.5 lb.), cold weather outfit (8 gp/7 lb.), crowbar (2 gp/5 lb.), flint and steel (1 gp), holy water (25 gp/1 lb.), longbow (75 gp/3 lb.), sack (0.1 gp/0.5 lb.), silver holy symbol (25 gp/1 lb.), short sword (10 gp/2 lb), 2 sunrods (4 gp/2 lb.), trail ration (0.5 gp/ 1 lb.), 3 torches (0.03 gp/3 lb.), warhammer (12 gp/5 lb) waterskin (1 gp/4 lb), whetstone (0.02 gp/1 lb.); _+1 full plate_ (2650 gp/50 lb), _+1 heavy steel shield_ (1170 gp/15 lb), _ring of protection +1_ (2000 gp); 2 gp, 25 cp. 118 lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 25, 2007)

Here is my first version of my character.  Still needs the majority of equipment, but that would wait because I am AFB.

[sblock]Talas Burden
Male Human Duskblade 5
CG medium humanoid
Senses: 
Init: +2 (+2 Dex)
Languages: Common, Goblin, Elven
--------------------------------------------------
AC: 19, touch 13, flat-footed 17; (+5 armor, +1 shield, , +2 dex, +1 deflection)
Hit Points: 22 to 50 HD: 5d8+10
Action Points: 7
Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +4; 
--------------------------------------------------
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Melee: Masterwork Flail +9 bludgeoning  (1d8+3/x2) or short sword +8 piercing (1d6+3/19-20) or dagger +8 slashing/piercing (1d4+3/19-20)
Ranged: longbow +7 piercing (1d8/x3) or dagger +7 piercing/slashing (1d4+3/19-20)
Space: 5 ft. Reach: 5 ft.
Base Atk: +5 Grapple: +8
Atk Options: Disarm:  +15 w/flail
Combat Feats: Improved Disarm, Combat Expertise
--------------------------------------------------
Arcane Attunement:  Can use Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Flare, Ghost Sounds, and Read Magic.  Castable 5/day

Armored Mage:  Can ignore ASF for light and medium armor and light shields.

Arcane Channelingl:  As a standard action, Talas can channel a touch spell with a melee attack, no AoO, and spell must be able to be cast as a standard action.

Quick Cast (1/day):  Once per day a spell with a normal casting time of one standard action can be cast as a swift action.

Duskblade Spells Known  CL:  5 
2nd – Dimension Hop
1st –  Resist Energy, Shocking Grasp, Ray of Enfeeblement, True strike, Chill Touch
0th:  Disrupt Undead, Touch of Fatigue 

Spells per day:  (6/6/3)  DC:  12+spell level

 -------------------------------------------------- 
Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 8
Feats:  Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Somatic Weaponry
Skills:  Concentration +10 [8 ranks], Knowledge(Arcana) +10 [8 ranks], Knowledge(Religion) +10 [8 ranks], Knowledge(Nature) +10 [8 ranks], Knowledge (Planes) [8 ranks]
Possessions: Coming soon...[/sblock]

I believe a 15 cost 8 pts, so I put a 15 in Str and put my lv 4 pt into that as well.  I could then afford to put a 14 in dex.  That should be 28.  I haven't did my equipment yet, but I think I am going with a chain shirt+1 and a light shield as well as a ring of prot+1.  Weapons are decided as is.

I can't remember if duskblades are prof in med/heavy armor.  Crystal keep lists only light armor, but I swore that they got at least med as well.  Doesn't make much sense for them to ignore ASF for med armor but not be prof in it.

Combat wise, he is likely to give foes a chance to surrender first, disarming those as he sees necessary, he should be able to beat most normal humanoids in that respect.  His AC is a bit low, so he is more than likely going to be working next to another heavily armored target, and channeling a shocking grasp for a big hit and +9 (or +12 when wearing metal armor)to hit and 1d8+3+5d6 to damage.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 25, 2007)

Duskblades are proficient with all martial weapons, as well as all armors and shields (except tower shields)...

At 4th level, you gain ability to use Medium Armor without arcane spell failure chance.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 25, 2007)

[sblock=]Wren Stormguard

Human
Dragon Shaman 5
Chaotic Neutral
6'0"
180 lbs

HP: 12+(4d10+10)
AC: 17 (Base 10, +2DEX, +4 Armor, +1 Shield)
Flat Footed: 15 
Touch: 12
BAB: +3

STR: 14 (+2)
DEX: 14 (+2) 
CON: 14 (+2) 
INT: 10 (0)
WIS: 8 (-1)
CHA: 16 (+3)  [+1 Stat increase from lvl 4]

Fortitude: 7 (4 base, +2 CON, +1 Magic)
Reflex: 4 (1 base, +2 DEX, +1 Magic)
Will: 7 (4 base, +2 CON, +1 Magic)

Attacks:
MW Copper Tinted Morningstar +6 d8+2 x2 5'
Copper Tinted Javelins x2 +5 d6+2 x2 30'
Copper Tinted Dagger +5 d4+2 19-20/x2 10'

Initiative: +2

Feats:
Endurance
Diehard
Steadfast Determination (CON instead of WIS for will saves)

 Abilities:
Draconic Aura +2
Copper Dragon Totem (Acid)
*1Vigor Aura (Fast Healing 2 if less than 1/2 max HP)
*2Energy Shield Aura (30' radius, allies, opponents attacking with melee or natural attacks and not with reach take 4 points of Acid dmg per attack)
*3Toughness Aura (DR2/Magic for 30' radius on allies)
*4Resistance (Resistance to acid 10)
*5Power (Bonus to melee damage rolls of +2)

Skills:
Class Skills: (Bluff, Climb, Craft, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge Nature, Search)

Bluff (+8 Ranks, +3 Ability) +11
Climb (+2 Ability) +2
Hide (+2 Ability) +2
Intimidate (+3 Ability) +3
Jump (+2 Ability) +2
Listen -1 (-1 Ability) -1
Search -0 (+0 Ability) +0
Spot -1 (-1 Ability) -1
Use Magic Device (+4 Ranks, +3 Ability) +7

Languages:
Common

Items Found: 

Personal: 36.5 lbs

MW *Copper Tinted Morningstar (300gp) 
Copper Tinted Javelins x2
Copper Tinted Dagger 
Darkwood Buckler (215gp)
Backpack

Backpack Contents: 16.5 lbs
Bedroll 
Candle x10 
Chalk x12 
(red, 2white, yellow, green,
orange, blue, 2black, pink,
2copper)
Flint and Steel 
Sunrod x2
Signal Whistle
Belt Pouch
Waterskin
Copper Dragon Signet Ring 

Current Carrying Load
Light Load 53

Light 58 lbs or less
Medium 59-116 lbs
Heavy 117-175 lbs

Treasure:
622gp 5sp 2cp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds (750gp)
Everfull Mug (200gp)
Everlasting Rations (350gp)

Potions:
Enlarge (50gp)
Cure Light Wounds (50gp)
Prot from Evil (50gp)
Oil of Magic Weapon (50gp)

Magic Item Slots:

Head – 
Eyes - 
Neck – 
Arms/Wrists - 
Hands – Brute Gauntlets (500gp)
Ring - 
Ring - 
Belt – Healing Belt (750gp)
Body – Mithril Chain Shirt (1100gp)
Vest/Shirt – Vest of Resistance +1 (1000gp)
Cloak – 
Feet – 
[/sblock]

This is a prelim of the Human Copper Totem Dragon Shaman.  He's going to be the rear guard, or middle fighter type character, usually defending any arcane or weaker people in the group.  If there aren't any that qualify, then he's going to stay near the fighters, to boost their abilities with his auras.

He carries a wand of Cure Light Wounds, as he is lucky sometimes and actually gets to use it.  Eventually, he's going to be able to heal with a touch, and at next level, it should be something like 36 points of healing.

I see this guy as one of the first that Drekhad managed to sign up, or picked up from the brothers little escapades.


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 25, 2007)

And here's a in-working sheet for... (The name too is "in working"  ) the Favored Soul
[sblock]
	
	



```
Favored Soul 5
S 14
D 14
C 14
I 10
W 10
C 14+1

Initiative: +2
AC: 18 (+2 dex, +6 armor)
HP: 18+4d8
ST:
	Fort 7
	Refl 7
	Will 5

Bab/Grapple: +3/+5
Attack: +7 MW Composite Longbow (1d8+2)
Full Attack: +5/+5 MW Composite Longbow (1d8+2)
within 30 ft.:
Attack: +8 MW Composite Longbow (1d8+3)
Full Attack: +6/+6 MW Composite Longbow (1d8+3)

Spells Known:
0th: 6/d	Need to choose 6 spells	
1st: 7/d	[Convinction (+2)], Divine Favor (+2), Entropic Shield, Shield of Faith (+2), Shield Other
2nd: 5/d	Bear's Endurance, [Close Wounds], Resist Energy

Feats:
Human: Point Blank Shot
Lvl 1: Precise Shot
Lvl 3: Rapid Shot
Bonus: Weapon Focus (Longbow)

Class Features:
Fire Resistance 10

Skills:
Concentration	10 8+2
Spellcraft	 8 8+0
Diplomacy	 6 4+2
Sense Motive	 4 4+0

Equpiment:
MW Composite (+2) Longbow
Breastplate +1
Vest of Resistance +1
2x 50 gp ring (focus for shield other)
Wand of Cure Light Wounds
Scroll of Lesser Restoration
```
[/sblock]

The bracketed spells (Convinction and Close Wounds) are from some complete book (I've found them in the spell compendium, and should be reprints) - can I take them?
For all that I'd like to fit Lesser Restoration in, I'll just take a couple of scrolls along, just in case... so beware of poisons, everyone!
Later I'll double check the equipment - right now those are just "place holders", so I don't forget anything important (and will choose 6 orisons).


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 25, 2007)

*Creamsteak*- You're missing your longbow on your possessions list. 

*Evolution*- Your melee attack bonus with sword and dagger is off.  You should be at +8 (+5 BAB, +3 str)
And you're missing your two bonus 0 level spells for your Int bonus.

*Fangor*- Your stats are a 32 point build (6 +6 +10 +0 +0 +10)
Force of Personality only impacts Will saves vs. Mind-Affecting spells and abilities
Even using your skill focus for Bluff should only give you 8 ranks (max at 5th level) +3 skill focus, +3 ability for a total of 14
UMD max ranks is 4 (Cross class)
With your intelligence penalty, you should only have 16 ranks to use anyway (2+1-1 x8).
You can't use knowledge untrained.

*WakkaWakka*- 
I don't have Complete Divine in front of me, can you double-check the spells known rules.  A 5th level Sorcerer would onle know 4 1st and 2 2nd (no ability bonus on spells known.)
I'm fine with conviction (that gives the morale bonus to saving throws, right?) but I need to look at close wounds.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Nov 25, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> *Fangor*- Your stats are a 32 point build (6 +6 +10 +0 +0 +10)
> Force of Personality only impacts Will saves vs. Mind-Affecting spells and abilities
> Even using your skill focus for Bluff should only give you 8 ranks (max at 5th level) +3 skill focus, +3 ability for a total of 14
> UMD max ranks is 4 (Cross class)
> ...



Ok, Wrong stat block, fixed.  (6+6+6+2+0+8)
Changed feat to Steadfast Determination for CON bonus instead of WIS bonus to Will Saves
Skills, sorry, I don't know HOW I messed those up...

Hope that fixes everything!


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

Added the longbow and made a change to the manuevers to get something slightly different.


----------



## Creamsteak (Nov 25, 2007)

Nobody seems to have asked, but "how are you doing hit points?"


----------



## WakkaWakka (Nov 25, 2007)

The spells known check out all right: it's 6 of 0th, 5 of 1st and 3 of 2nd.
And with any less spells, how would they be supposed to "Cleric it out"?
Even with those, it's hard to cover the divine casting as well as a Cleric would - we'll need to find something for the various status removing spells... that's what I've taken Convinction for: to help with the saves against those statuses.
It's a more general solution, but nowhere as good as the specific ones.

Close Wounds is a 1d4+5 (+CL, to a max of 5) cure as an immediate action, that can save someone from death if cast at the right time (they go down to... -14, I'd bring them back to at least -8 - unconscious and stable, not dead  )
That's an other way to cover for having only generic spells avaible: if I need to cast a protective spell (that means... mostly every encounter, for the first couple of rounds), this way I can also cure a bit in the same round.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 25, 2007)

I stat'd up my scout, but didn't know if you actually wanted them posted or not. After all, you haven't even chosen the players yet lol. 

[sblock=Bregan Swiftstride's Background]

Bregan was raised on the outskirts of town. He always felt like he was stared at when he was in the town. He never really understood that though. He would rather spend his time alone in the wilderness then in the village. A goblin or bugbear was easier for him to handle than a couple of people on the street slinging insults. 

He was one of the several shifter scouts that assisted in keeping the town and nearby woodlands clear of any vermin which may make life more difficult. They would have shifts and would usually travel alone through their part of the wilderness. The way the scouting was ran, required a decent amount of good judgement. There were always at least 8 scouts out at a time. If something was too dangerous for one scout to handle, he simply relayed a message to his companions to come aid him. 

Bregan got into the habit of following some of the groups that travelled through the lands. He didn't really care about the group, just figured that it would be less of a mess around the town if he didn't allow travellers to be slaughtered. Bregan had been following caravans through the wilderness for the last couple of months, even began to become amused at some of the people that ventured through it. Most had no business being in the wilderness, some should never of left a city. Every once in a while, a group would travel through that Bregan knew could handle themselves. He usually left those groups alone, since he couldn't find a reason to follow a group that could kill nearly as well as he. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]

Bregan believes he is the best at what he does and may not be that far off. He rarely really cares about others not of his race, though a few have managed to find a soft spot with him. He may not have "knightly" qualities, but he does have a sense of duty and honor. He feels like it is his duty to destroy the "evil" races, and sometimes does so without stopping to think if the creature itself is evil. 

[/sblock]


I will change his background alittle when the other backgrounds are up. I want to see who's already travelling together, who knows me already, etc.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 25, 2007)

Fixed the melee attack numbers.  Correct me if I'm wrong but, I don't believe I get bonus spells per day for high ability scores for 0 level spells.

Fangor:  Are you missing your breath weapon?  I couldn't find it on your sheet.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 25, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong but, I don't believe I get bonus spells per day for high ability scores for 0 level spells.



You don't get bonus spells per day, but you get bonus 0 level spells known.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 25, 2007)

My thanks to all who submitted character concepts.  I enjoyed reading your ideas and appreciated your creativity with your characters.  The downside of that enjoyment, of course, is that I have to disappoint some people.  Please don't take it personally, it's just a matter of what I thought would be the best party.
So, without further ado, let me introduce the party:

Bregan Swiftstride--Shifter Scout (OnlytheStrong)
Cholas Burden--Human Favored Soul of the Silver Flame (WakkaWakka)
Talas Burden--Human Duskblade (EvolutionKB)
Drekhad Drevin--Kalashtar Crusader (Creamsteak)
Kayla--Half-Elf Bard (Nazhkandrias) 

Here is the OOC Thread.  Please read the guidelines and start working on your character sheets.  I'd love to have them all approved and ready to start by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 28, 2007)

Bump for Nazhkadnrias.


----------



## Redclaw (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's theRogue's Gallery .  Please run your characters past me on the OOC before posting them to the RG.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2007)

Our fifth player has left the party before the game even began, so we're looking for an alternate.  Please read the group history on the OOC Thread and include information about how your character would fit in to that backstory.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 3, 2007)

Hmmmm. I think I'd like to throw in an entry. I even have a bard concept, although NOT the same concept the original had.

Instead, I'd like to go Bard/Crusader, using Song of the White Raven (inspire courage as swift action, crusader stacks with bard for inspire courage, Bo9S) to make a melee-oriented bard. The character would focus more on the Bard side than the Crusader side (initial stub would be Bard4/Crus1) so as not to step on the full-fledged Crusader's toes. Combat role would be buffer and skirmisher; out of combat she could still fill the role of party face, though she'd be focused more on trickery than straight diplomacy.

Background-wise, Alexa would probably have joined the group at the start. She knew some minor magic tricks and was passable with a blade, so after she begged, wheedled, pleaded, and pouted enough, the party eventually gave in and let her join. An innkeep's daughter by birth and a dancer by talent, no one thought Alexa would last even a night out in the wilds hunting goblins. To everyone's surprise - even her own - she not only lasted the night, she was a key figure in the group's success at routing the goblins. Her nimble, graceful fighting style and fearless nature seemed to inspire the entire party into greater feats of valor. When the idea to form an actual honest-to-the-Flame adventurer's guild was proposed, Alexa quickly seconded the concept and championed the cause tirelessly until the deal was struck.


[sblock=rough draft character sheet proposal]*Alexa Shaless*
*Female Human Bard 4/Crusader 1* 
*Alignment:* NG
*Deity:* The Silver Flame
*Region:* Breland
*Height:* 5'7"
*Weight:* 90 lbs
*Hair:* Dark red, worn in a long intricate braid
*Eyes:* Emerald green
*Skin:* Fair
*Age:* 19
*XP:* 

*Str:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Dex:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Con:* 12 (+1) [4 points]
*Int:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Wis:* 10 (+0) [2 points]
*Cha:* 17 (+3) [10 points, +1 level]

*Class and Racial abilities:* 

*Hit Dice:* 4d6+1d10+5
*Hit Points:* 
*AC:* 17 (+5 Armor, +2 Dex) [Touch 12, Flat-footed 15]
*Init:* +2 (+2 Dex)
*Speed:* 30ft 

*Saves:*
Fortitude +4 [+3 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +6 [+4 base, +2 Dex]
Will +4 [+4 base, +0 Wis]

*BAB/Grapple:* +4/+5
*Melee Atk:* +7 (1d4+1/18-20/x2, masterwork kukri)
*Ranged Atk:* +6 (1d4+1/19-20/x2, thrown dagger)

*Skills:*

```
Bluff				+10 (7 ranks, +3 Cha)
Concentration			+9 (8 ranks, +1 Con)
Diplomacy			+11 (4 ranks, +3 Cha, +4 Synergies)
Gather Information		+7 (4 ranks, +3 Cha)
Perform (Dance)			+11 (8 ranks, +3 Cha)
Sense Motive			+5 (5 ranks, +0 Wis)
Tumble				+7 (5 ranks, +2 Dex)
```

*Feats:*
Weapon Finesse (1st level)
Dodge (Human bonus)
Song of the White Raven (3rd level)

*Languages:*

*Spells Known:*
0th - _Detect Magic, Read Magic, Prestidigitation, Mage Hand, Resistance, Message_
1st - _Improvisation, Cure Light Wounds, Inspirational Boost_
2nd - _Bladeweave, Sonic Weapon_

*Manuevers Known:*
Crusader's Strike (DS strike), Vanguard Strike (DS strike), Leading the Attack (WR strike), Stone Bones (SD strike), Douse the Flames (WR strike)

*Stances Known:*
Bolstering Voice (WR)

*Equipment:*
masterwork kukri, 308g, 2 lbs
2 daggers, 4g, 2 lbs
_chain shirt +1_, 1250g, 25 lbs
_badge of valor_, 1400g, - lbs
_shiftweave dress_, 500g, 5 lbs
_Heward's handy haversack_, 2000g, 5 lbs
~bedroll, 1s, 5 lbs
~small steel mirror, 10g, 0.5lbs
~5 days' trail rations, 2.5g, 5 lbs
~waterskin, 1g, 4 lbs
~whetstone, 2c, 1lb
~5 sunrods, 10g, 5 lbs
~soap, 5s, 1 lb
~potion of _mage armor_ x2, 100g, 0.2 lbs
~potion of _cure light wounds_ x4, 200g, 0.4 lbs
silver holy symbol, 25g, 1lb
spell component pouch, 5g, 2 lbs

*Money:*
170 gp in assorted gems
9 gp
35 sp
38 cp

*Encumbrance:*
42 lbs, light load
0-43 light, 44-86 medium, 87-130 heavy[/sblock]


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 3, 2007)

My bad! I totally forgot that I semi-submitted a character idea. I am sooo sorry. I still am very interested. OnlytheStrong - I'd still be willing to work out a backstory with our characters, if I got accepted. My enworld has been acting funny and won't let me see the threads I'm subscribed to.. so I have to check in on things by memory. I truly am sorry. Would you like me to do up a beta character sheet, Redclaw?


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2007)

That would be great TwistedMind.  I was really excited about the character concept, but wanted a bit more on the backstory, so if you could add a bit more to that it would be great.
I'm having the same issue with EnWorld, and I'm only able to search by looking for the threads I've already posted in.  I'll likely lose something along the line, too.

Very cool concept, Zurai.  Obviously the bardic ability/role and the crusader work well together.  I think you're a bit short on skill points, however.  By my rough calculation you should have 54 ((6x7)42 from bard leves, 4 from crusader, and 8 from being human).  All of the skills you've chosen are class skills for bard, so you should have 13 left.  Hit points are max for first and 3/4 for each after that, rounding down.
I'm fine with _Sonic Weapon _ (only because of thematic realism), and okay with _Bladeweave_, but I can't find _Improvisation_.  Can you give me the particulars?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 3, 2007)

Twisted, if you want to, just write up yours (you may take some liberties with using my character in your background) I'll go along with whatever and add it into mine also. We could be family, ex-lovers, or just really close friends. Apparently from what I have read, shifters tend to be closer to their friends than their family.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 3, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> Very cool concept, Zurai.  Obviously the bardic ability/role and the crusader work well together.  I think you're a bit short on skill points, however.  By my rough calculation you should have 54 ((6x7)42 from bard leves, 4 from crusader, and 8 from being human).  All of the skills you've chosen are class skills for bard, so you should have 13 left.  Hit points are max for first and 3/4 for each after that, rounding down.




I had to take Crusader at level 1 in order to get Weapon Finesse before level 3; it has that stupid BAB+1 requirement. Not getting Song of the White Raven was *not* an option. So, Alexa has (5*4) + (7*4) = 48 skill points. She also took several of those skills cross-class as a consequence of starting off as a Crusader (specifically, Bluff, Perform: Dance, and Sense Motive) and had to 'catch up' later. I may still be off on skill points, but I'll double-check them if I'm selected. No sense doing complicated cross-class/class skill combos otherwise; her sheet gives you the general idea, which is all it needs to for now 



> I'm fine with _Sonic Weapon _ (only because of thematic realism), and okay with _Bladeweave_, but I can't find _Improvisation_.  Can you give me the particulars?




Improvisation is in the Spell Compendium. Here's the basics:[sblock]1 standard action to cast, VSM (pair of dice) components, Transmutation school. Only affects the caster and lasts rounds/level (dismissable).
For the duration, the caster gains a pool of "luck points" equal to caster level * 2. The caster can spend up to 1/2 caster level of these luck points to add to any attack roll, skill roll, or ability checks until the duration is up or the luck points are all spent. So, in Alexa's case, she'd get 8 luck points to spend as luck bonuses 1 or 2 at a time on any attack rolls, skill checks, or ability checks for 4 rounds.[/sblock]
It's not a major thing if you want to nix any of her spells; bards have a great spell list and there's always more cool spells, even in the PHB.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 3, 2007)

All right.  I'm antsy to get this going, and I like both of these concepts.  The group didn't have a true arcane caster (no offense to our duskblade) and I like the support abilities a bard provides, so even though I wanted to keep it at 5, let's make it a 6 person party.  That also provides the bonus of a buffer if we lose anyone in the future.
So, Zurai and TwistedMind, go ahead and submit character sheets to the OOC Here , and when I have a chance to look them over and approve them we can get started.

Zurai, I think I'm going to say no to Improvisation.  It's a very versatile and increasingly powerful spell for level 1.  I'm fine with the other two, however.  Bladeweave will be nice with crusader levels, but at least my critters will get a chance to get some licks in.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 4, 2007)

Redclaw said:
			
		

> So, Zurai and TwistedMind, go ahead and submit character sheets to the OOC Here , and when I have a chance to look them over and approve them we can get started.




Sweet! I get to play my bard here AND I get to stat up a young adult green dragon (with hoard) for my PCs to fight tomorrow night!   



> Zurai, I think I'm going to say no to Improvisation.  It's a very versatile and increasingly powerful spell for level 1.  I'm fine with the other two, however.  Bladeweave will be nice with crusader levels, but at least my critters will get a chance to get some licks in.




Not a problem. How about _focusing chant_ instead?[sblock=focusing chant]level 1 spell, enchantment school, V component only, swift cast, personal range, 1 minute duration
+1 circumstance bonus to all attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks for the duration of the spell.[/sblock]It's very similar in some ways, but much less powerful.


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm fine with Focusing Chant.  It seems much more reasonable for a first level spell, and I love the image of the bard chanting "Make the shot.  Make the shot.  Make the shot..."


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 4, 2007)

Very cool I can't wait to get this going.



> The group didn't have a true arcane caster (no offense to our duskblade)




None taken    I was hoping somebody was going to play a primary caster or a buffer.  Now we have both.  So it looks like we have a 3 melee character(myself, a crusader/bard, and a straight crusader) and three ranged(a scout, a warmage, and FS archer).  Pretty good balance I think.  We'll hopefully have enough healing through the crusaders(three counting me, though it will be a minor role for me), where FS spells can be saved for offense/buffing.

I think you may have found yourself a very capable and dangerous party Redclaw!


----------



## Redclaw (Dec 4, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> I think you may have found yourself a very capable and dangerous party Redclaw!



I hope so...for your sake.


----------



## Zurai (Dec 4, 2007)

EvolutionKB said:
			
		

> We'll hopefully have enough healing through the crusaders(three counting me, though it will be a minor role for me), where FS spells can be saved for offense/buffing.




Alexa has _cure light wounds_ and will be picking up _cure moderate wounds_ and the Martial Spirit stance at the next opportunity unless we prove to have absolutely no need for more healing capacity. She doesn't have enough casts per day to buff, heal, *and* be effective in melee combat, but she should be a capable patch healer.

By the way, tactically, I think Alexa's going to end up more as a "special effects" fighter than a straight up melee damage dealer. I'll leave that up to our pure-class crusader. She'll use things like _sonic weapon_ and _bladeweave_ to add riders to her attacks, which won't do all that much physical damage barring crits. She should be able to *hit* just fine, though - fully buffed, she'd be at +11 to hit; +13 if flanking, +17 if flanking and Vanguard Strike or Leading the Attack are on her target. That better be enough for a level 5 character!


----------

